# Etwas für den guten Zweck tun und gleichzeitig ein großes Spielepaket an Land ziehen.



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2016)

*Etwas für den guten Zweck tun und gleichzeitig ein großes Spielepaket an Land ziehen.*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte euch auf eine besondere Aktion von Humble Bundle hinweisen.

Aktuell gibt es den Yogcast Jingle Jam 2016 auf Humble Bundle: Yogscast Jingle Jam 2016 (pay what you want and help charity)

Für eine Spende von mindestens 30 US$ (das Geld geht dieses mal komplett an die Charity), bekommt man einen ganz besonderen Adventskalender.
Jeden Tag vom 01.-31.12.2016 werden dem Portfolio neue Spiele hinzugefügt, die man dann erhält.

Das Angebot ist limitiert also schnelles Zuschlagen ist angesagt.

Bis jetzt (3.12.2016) sind schon folgende Spiele im Paket:

Kholat (STEAMKEY)
GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R (STEAMKEY)
BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien  (STEAMKEY + DRM freie Version)
Psychonauts (STEAMKEY + DRM freie Version)
Back to Bed (STEAMKEY + DRM freie Version)
Goat Simulator (STEAMKEY)
Shadwen (STEAMKEY + DRM freie Version)

Außerdem gibt es auch noch andere Goodies dazu:

- Team Fortress 2 Badges 
- Neverwinter Enthusiast Pack + Humble Bundle exclusive in-game title


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Etwas für den guten Zweck tun und gleichzeitig ein großes Spielepaket an Land ziehen.*

Ich grabe den Beitrag mal wieder aus, den auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein Yogscast Jingle Jam 2018 Bundle: Yogscast Jingle Jam 2018 (pay what you want and help charity)


----------

